# Help me with an Iron Label and Iron Product Alternatives



## Kigiin (Sep 10, 2021)

If I have 55,000 sq ft, given this label, I can apply 2 oz per 1,000 sq ft or 110 oz. However, with the minimum dilution rate of 1 to 100, I have to mix that 110oz with 86 gallons of water. My math is: 110 oz of iron multiplied by a dilution rate of 100 divided by 128 oz in a gallon equals 86 gallons.

I have a 25 gallon pull behind sprayer tank so that is 3+ fills, where one tank takes me approx 25 minutes to empty. That minimum dilution rate is killing me. Assume my math is correct, is there a more efficient iron product that wouldn't take me 2 plus hours to apply (filling the tank with 25 gallons of water is another 15 minute time suck?

This product is LESCO Liquid Fertilizer 4-4-5 Iron + Chelated Non Staining


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure about this product since they used some ferts I'm not super familiar with.

For your lawn, I would use just cheap Ferrous Sulfate hepta + AMS. Cheap and effective.


----------



## Kigiin (Sep 10, 2021)

Where can I buy this - don't see a cheap source?


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

If you have irrigation, could you not just spray it with 1 gallon per 1k of water or something and afterwards irrigate the rest of the water?

Would just need to make sure it's not in full heat and not sitting on your lawn too long before you water it in.


----------



## Kigiin (Sep 10, 2021)

No irrigation


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Kigiin said:


> Where can I buy this - don't see a cheap source?


SiteOne should have 50lb bags.


----------



## Kigiin (Sep 10, 2021)

g-man said:


> Kigiin said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I buy this - don't see a cheap source?
> ...


Found it but the label provides zero application info - any idea the rate per 1,000 sq ft?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

First post of the FAS thread has the info


----------



## Kigiin (Sep 10, 2021)

g-man said:


> First post of the FAS thread has the info


Thanks


----------

